# Attractive therapists



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

is it strange I make appointments with attractive female therapists?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, if you do it on purpose. You should pick those that are better qualified over those that are better looking. Not to transform your therapist into a surrogate girlfriend.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

sad vlad said:


> Yes, if you do it on purpose. You should pick those that are better qualified over those that are better looking. Not to transform your therapist into a surrogate girlfriend.


I pick the ones who specialize in my disorders and are good looking, it all started the 1st time I went to therapy, I didn't pick her, she was picked for me but she turned out to be very beautiful and would cross her legs a lot and she caught me looking then stopped but then continued, maybe she was testing me to see if I'm straight or not, she was playing mind games with me, it worked, I enjoyed it


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> I pick the ones who specialize in my disorders and are good looking, it all started the 1st time I went to therapy, I didn't pick her, she was picked for me but she turned out to be very beautiful and would cross her legs a lot and she caught me looking then stopped but then continued, maybe she was testing me to see if I'm straight or not, she was playing mind games with me, it worked, I enjoyed it


Go get her, dude! She wants you!

:grin2:


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

She wants your D.


----------



## Ellazona (Jan 22, 2015)

yeah that's pretty strange, or very strange actually


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I think you're missing the point of therapy.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

My therapist wears Crocs.....


----------



## francisarsenic (May 28, 2015)

You could explore your attraction to the therapist in a therapeutic environment and work on the rejection that (professionally) must happen. Otherwise, you're hurting yourself. An astute therapist will know you're attracted to them, especially if they are attractive and confident. The problem is bringing this issue up to an inexperienced therapist may cause them to react negatively to you because they have not resolved their own issues. Obviously, that's a recipe for disaster. I'd advise going to someone you aren't attracted to first and clearing the easier issues up, then move on to the hotties. I had a hot therapist and my mind went crazy with fantasies which were very distracting and counterproductive.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

i had a hot therapist once. she wanted to add me on facebook, after i was leaving her sessions for a more specific to my problems therapist, but i know exactly how **** i am to talk to so i just shrugged it off. regret no. 15076 ha.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

You should stick with male therapists....

Your situation is kind of like an alcoholic going to a bar for an A. A. meeting....

Not therapeutic or constructive....


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

If you continue to see a therapist and you are distracted by feelings of attraction, you're basically throwing money out the window. it will interfere with your progress.

If they are attractive but you can sufficiently ignore it or consider it a limited factor, it is probably fine.

If they seem to have poor boundaries with _you_, then WALK AWAY.
@MobiusX I think you already know the answers to your question as well as the best thing to do (which is, of course, to change therapists).



sendmoreparamedics91 said:


> i had a hot therapist once. she wanted to add me on facebook,


I don't believe your story. but if someone did do this it is a pretty clear violation of professional and ethical boundaries.


----------



## Authorfriendly (May 29, 2015)

It is what is called transference, certainly not love. If she acted on hers it would be an unethical expression of countertransference. A good therapist should be able to help you see where those feelings came from


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

Caedmon said:


> I don't believe your story. but if someone did do this it is a pretty clear violation of professional and ethical boundaries.


you dont have to believe my ''story'' but i feel no need to lie for approval. i didnt say she was flirting in any way, in her words she ''liked to see how her patients got on further in life'' regardless, this isnt an argumentative attack, simply a defensive responce. :smile2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is an easy one. Attractive therapists are only attractive until they start talking. But that goes for most attractive people. It must be like living with a curse or something. It hounds them until it makes them hostile.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

Wow, you _really_ don't like attractive people, do you?

That's OK, I'm not attractive either so it doesn't offend me.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> is it strange I make appointments with attractive female therapists?


I wouldnt do this. I made the experience myself. The beauty of the therapist will affect your ability to judge wether she sucks or not. I once went to one who looked good to me and it took me much longer to finally realize that she's worthless. If she had been a real ugly woman I would have been able to dump her directly after the first visit cause some things she said directly made my alarm bells ring.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Notice how everyone posting in this thread is male. Y'all and your sexual urges, lol. 

I've never had an attractive therapist. I mean, my therapists haven't been ugly, but like?? They are at least 30 and closer to my mom's age than mine and...ew. I'm only 18. That's equivalent to having a thing for your teacher. And not the young-graduate-student-TA-with-awesome-hair-who-comes-to-class-in-sweatpants-and-references-twerking-during-teaching kind of teacher.


----------

